# Halloween 2014 Clearance!!



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Walgreen's and then Spirit. They are the only places with stuff I want this year.


----------



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

I agree with you James B.

I usually am banging down Target's doors right at 8am, but this year I don't think so....I don't know about anywhere else, but all of ours are picked through and weren't that great to begin with. I might hit CVS also. 

What did Walgreen's have?


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Jo-anns is at 50%-70% off... and the local one is thoroughly picked over. They have some Christmas at 40% off in this week's ad. I usually view 11/1 as Orange Friday... but most of the local stores are already sold out of merchandise.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

QueenHalloween said:


> What did Walgreen's have?


Bags of bones, skeletons, and skulls. If any are left I plan to pick some up cheap.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Spirit will be 50% on Nov 1st and 2nd.


----------



## Witchy WomanNky (Sep 20, 2009)

*Great Spirit Halloween discounts*

Just there today. I bought the Antique Roaming doll, I had a 20% off coupon and a 10.00 coupon they let me use both so got her for 49.00. Then I bought the display Broken Spine Girl for 50.00 after all discounts and coupons, she was a display that wouldn't bend back but the hubby will fix that. Also got the Ghost Writing Book for 17.00. 

Very happy. I am going to have to try to stay away the day after halloween or I am going to go broke.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

man,i would LOVE the ghost writing book. I might have to see if there are any spirits near me.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I went in our target and our walgreens today. there wasn't much Halloween anymore. either they took it down and put it away, or they sold an awful lot. tons of bare shelves.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Same thing here, Hallorene. I found practically nothing left at our Michaels, Rite Aid, and Dollar Tree.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

One of my local Spirit stores is running 50% off already. First time I've seen this and I believe someone else posted somewhere that their Spirit store has started running 50% off as well. Be sure to check yours instead of waiting till 11/1.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I thought since they had such bare shelves there might be some good sales, no such luck.


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

Christmas Tree shop sent an email out yesterday that Halloween stuff was 50% off for the next two days (Oct 28 & 29), we picked up some table cloths, animations, and small props


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Kohl's has a bunch of Halloween stuff on sale for 50-70% off. I just got a spiderweb tablecloth and spiderweb table runner for $13.50 and $10.50 each, respectively (regularly $45 and $35). I also had a $10 off coupon which stacked with two different codes, FALL20 and ENTERTAIN20.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Witchy WomanNky said:


> she was a display that wouldn't bend back but the hubby will fix that.


He's going to hate you for saying that. Now everyone is going to want to know how he does it, because no one else has been able to fix broken Spirit props.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I haven't seen anything at most of the stores to go back and get. I haven't been in Spirit in over a month, and the last time I was there, there wasn't anything worth getting with whatever percent coupon I had in my hand. Now if Lowe's would go on sale...I'd be the first in line


----------



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

I heard that Lowe's does 50% off the day after, but I have never been. Has anyone been to Lowe's on Nov 1?

I absolutely raided Target last year, but this year they don't seem to have as much good stuff. 

I think I am only going to get the Ghost Writing Book and a few Scene Setters from Spirit. Nothing else is really doing it for me. 

This year, I am starting early (November ) and I think I am just going to do a bunch more custom built props as opposed to buying clearance. Anyone else feel the same way? Maybe it's because the majority of the stores around me are cleaned out!

Also, I will have people staying over on the 31st and I don't want to kick them out so I can shopping


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

QueenHalloween said:


> I heard that Lowe's does 50% off the day after, but I have never been. Has anyone been to Lowe's on Nov 1?
> 
> I absolutely raided Target last year, but this year they don't seem to have as much good stuff.
> 
> ...


I wasn't talking about lowes halloween stuff, but their wood and hardware and paint. Their Halloween is marked down right now, but notby much


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

need more foam pumpkins although I am tired of the lack of diversity in shapes at michaels.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I wont be getting up early Saturday for any store. Everything has been picked as clean as vultures on a gut wagon.

Ahhhh, I can sleep in ........................


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

creepy magic, you got some nice stuff. I love the 2 animatronics.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I got up this morning and found a few cool things on half-off clearance. First, at Vons, I found these 36-inch-tall motion-activated talking bobbleheads witch and butler. I love their faces. 








Then, found a couple things at Spirit - a foam stack of skulls that attaches to a fogger, and a motion-activated haunted candelabra. The candelabra makes spooky sounds and moves. I think it will be fun to have it in between my real candelabra on the buffet table.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

It has been a while since the last time I had Nov 1 off, so I scoped out the more well-stocked CVS, Walgreens and Target ahead of time and made a bee line over this afternoon. Lots of great stuff. A couple of 5' lighted trees, animated talking busts, a black glitter candelabra, and a few tabletop items (ok maybe more than a few). Michaels, AC and Joann's seemed get wiped out early this year, but I might swing by just in case


----------



## Hauntinggroundsfan (Dec 16, 2005)

I just bought (today) the Untimely Death (angel) animated statue/prop for 50% off! I will post a photo of it once I set it up in the Halloween room.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

went to spirit to check for some extra lights. None of those but I snagged a faceless specter for half off. I know he is a copy prop but it will look good up high on the garage. I quested for foam pumpkins but couldn't find the ones I want.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I hit up a bunch of places today. I started at Spirit, but my store was only at 25% off today (50% starts tomorrow). The only thing I really want is a second jumping spider and maybe spots, so I skipped purchasing anything today. I tried Rite Aid, but they were pretty wiped out. Went to lunch at our local mall and when walking by the Claire's, I noticed that all Halloween jewelry was on sale for $2 so I picked up a bunch of Disney Villains stuff I had my eye on anyway (but I didn't want to pay $10-12 for a charm bracelet). Next, I went to Michaels which is pretty picked over, but they had a handful of Lemax village pieces in a scratch and dent sale. Since I ascribe to the forum motto of "I can fix that," I picked those up as well. Next stop was Kirkland which had a large lighted painting for $16 (75% off)! My mom loves those things. I also picked up a few other odds and ends. Everything together was just over $100, so I'm pretty happy. 

I'll head back to Spirit tomorrow (maybe).


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We went out of town to check out the Halloween stores clearance stuff. I didn't find anything too major, as a lot that I wanted was gone already, but I came home with a scaredy cat window decoration, another poseable spider and, most importantly, my costume for next year! There was a costume I had originally wanted for this year, but my family made a theme and I had to be a witch, so I couldn't get it. I was sad, lol. Today, I searched and found one single one left of the one I originally wanted and it was in my size and part of the clearance! I desperately wanted to open it up and wear it out shopping for the rest of the day, lol, but I suppressed the urge.
Is it next Halloween, yet?!?


----------



## Morlan Bryn (Oct 24, 2014)

"Poundland" uk started takeing down all the stock actually the afternoon of the 31st this happens every year it's so dissapointing when you just know they will bin the stock so no bargains to be had locally round by me


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

My wife actually got more of a haul today than me. Tombstones, bottle labels, creepy cloth and ground breaker at Walmart, Walgreens and CVS. I went to 2 Spirits and got the Harvester Scarecrow, book jumping spider, weeping woman bust and 2 of the atmosfear DVDs. We also bought dozens of glitter hair spray - our daughters ballet classes go through loads of them during winter and spring recitals.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Got some nice party stuff at great prices today.


----------



## Dyne (Sep 25, 2013)

My haul...

Half off stuff:
Replacement fog machine timer (Halloween Express)
Perfect Storm lightning controller (Halloween Express)
Cross Tombstone (Walmart)
Crawling Hand (Walmart)
Crow (Walmart)
A cute "Goth" 19 inch hanging figure (Walmart)
LED strobe (Walmart)
Skull (Walmart)
Halloween CD (Walmart)
LED light string x 2 (Lowe's)
Fire and ice spot (Lowe's) ... if I remove the lens, it looks like the basis for a martian eye from George Pal's War of the Worlds, which I was contemplating making anyway.

The  deal:
$20 - Pestilence Smoldering Reaper. That's just over $170 off. (Halloween Express) Two of the four horsemen down...

100% off
LED spotlight (ReStore free item. Figure that if nothing else, I can use the housing).

Also got some movies at half-price books. 4-in-1 Nightmare on Elm street, plus 28 Days later and 28 Weeks later. But those weren't on clearance any more than they normally are


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

whoa, you got the Pestilence reaper for $20!? How one Earth.....


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I went to Walgreens and Spirit. The 1000watt fog machine and Lurching Zombie were the most expensive items I got. Everything was 50% off.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I went through Spirit , Target and Michaels yesterday. Spirit had their stuff at 25% off yesterday. Didn't see much I was interested in although I almost got the jumping dog but passed. At Target, I got the "Enter If You Dare" resin tombstone for $15. Michaels had hardly any Halloween stuff left. I may go out to the CVS, Lowe's Wal-Mart and Walgreens by my house to see what s left.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

paintitblack, those are awesome. I didn't even see any of those 36 inch characters around here this year. you hit pay dirt.
amyml, you got some nice buts. the painting is very pretty, and you can never go wrong with lemax.
cryptic, baking stuff! I love baking stuff.
james b, nice items. the lurching zombie was a fine buy.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

my small haul.


----------



## Dyne (Sep 25, 2013)

kittyvibe said:


> whoa, you got the Pestilence reaper for $20!? How one Earth.....


My nearest Halloween Express was clearing them out. They moved a stack of five or so boxes from the shelf out into the middle of the floor when I was there around lunchtime yesterday, along with a life size clown prop that I didn't pay much attention to (clowns, killers and the like don't fit my supernatural theme preferences). Regular $189, with a round yellow special price sticker on it $19.97. It was impossible to pass up. Tempted to go grab another if they are still there even though I really don't have the budget for it, and I have an uncertain housing situation in the near future... if nothing else it'd make a great reaper gift.

Just assembled mine, and he works great.


----------



## CrystalRose (Jan 17, 2013)

Some of the stuff we managed to pick up yesterday. 















Then tonight stopped at our local Walgreens to get some cough medicine for hubby. Decided to swing down the Halloween aisle and there it was 



Been really weird here this year. Lots of stuff left at all the Walgreens and CVS we stopped at yesterday. Only thing hard to find were the skellies and I managed to snag one of those today.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice Haul, Crystlal!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Crystal, love the blood lights, 1 of 2 of mine stopped working though after 1 day (was indoor only too), so mad none of my stores carried it again this year. The inflatable spider looks awesome, where did you get him and how much off? I really want a fire n ice inflatable.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

Crystal, how much was the skeleton? 

I went to the local Wal-Mart, Lowe's, Walgreens and DVD today. The only thing I got was the Skeleton LED lantern for $5.00 from Walgreens. I almost got the Skelton butler too but the display was only an emempty box.


----------



## CrystalRose (Jan 17, 2013)

HalloScream said:


> Crystal, how much was the skeleton?
> 
> I went to the local Wal-Mart, Lowe's, Walgreens and DVD today. The only thing I got was the Skeleton LED lantern for $5.00 from Walgreens. I almost got the Skelton butler too but the display was only an emempty box.


The skeleton was 19.98. Normal price was 39.99.


----------



## CrystalRose (Jan 17, 2013)

kittyvibe said:


> Crystal, love the blood lights, 1 of 2 of mine stopped working though after 1 day (was indoor only too), so mad none of my stores carried it again this year. The inflatable spider looks awesome, where did you get him and how much off? I really want a fire n ice inflatable.


We found the blood lights at Home Depot of all places. We managed to get the last 4 boxes. Hope they last longer than 1 day though! We got the spider at Lowes. He was 60% off so we paid 29.99 for it. I had to have it considering I have pet tarantulas lol.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Got 1 of the last 2 bubble foggers at my local spirit. These things are so overpriced and fail so often, even at 50% they're almost not worth it. But man do the kids love em


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

odenastor, I have that bat. I haven't used it yet. looks like you got some cool props, but that chick would not be coming home with me. she scares me.
crystal, you really got some nice items. I love the reaper with candles. the blood lights, just all of it.


----------



## CrystalRose (Jan 17, 2013)

hallorenescene said:


> odenastor, I have that bat. I haven't used it yet. looks like you got some cool props, but that chick would not be coming home with me. she scares me.
> crystal, you really got some nice items. I love the reaper with candles. the blood lights, just all of it.


Thanks! We actually already have one of those reapers. Hubby liked him so much we bought another one. I have a picture of him lit up in my Campground Haunt thread. He was pretty popular with the people walking through that night.


----------



## theVanyr (Jun 18, 2006)

We scored by catching the Spirit Halloween manager who "just wants it all gone" - She gave us their animated mannequin display lighting (ALL OF IT) for $60!!!!! 3 LED superbrights per spotlight, 12 spotlights in all red/blue/green! More than enough to light the whole front of the house next year!

After that, we bought the usual toys... But we are literally jumping up and down in the parking lot for catching the lights!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Dyne said:


> along with a life size clown prop that I didn't pay much attention to (clowns, killers and the like don't fit my supernatural theme preferences).


Agreed. Don't really understand the appeal either.


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

CrystalRose said:


> Some of the stuff we managed to pick up yesterday.


Great Haul!, The reaper with the candle is a great prop, we got him last year discounted and he was our main greeter at our door this year.


----------



## CrystalRose (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah we love the reaper. That's actually the second one we have bought. We got one earlier in the season and every one liked him so much hubby decided to get a spare lol.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I stopped by CVS around 8am on Saturday morning, and they were still in the process of marking all the Halloween stuff down to 50%. I picked up some sets of purple lights, a lifesize headless horseman, a talking 36" butler and an animated/lighted dancing skull candle. Spent about $100 total. CVS only had two of the headless horsemen; I bought one and a woman bought the other one shortly after I did. They had several of this lifesize grim reaper which was $20 after the discount. Had to talk myself out of buying that one too. When I went back on Sunday morning, there were a couple of guys literally buying every Halloween item in the store, including the remaining grim reapers plus the floor model that was on display.

I didn't find much at other stores - Target in particular was completely picked clean except for some kids' costumes. I did buy a box of Frankenberry, Booberry and Count Chocula cereal that was nearly 50% off, though. Walmart refused to mark down their Halloween lights because "technically" they can be considered Christmas lights, but for some reason they still put them all in one section right next to the clearanced Halloween candy. Go figure.


----------



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

Just got back from Target, which was totally picked through at 70% off. Boo!

Also went to Kirkland's and got 2 cute Halloween pics for $4.67 total. I think I'm done w/ Halloween clearance unless someone finds something amazing!


----------



## hppwdn (Nov 3, 2014)

I went to walgreens last night and scored a ton of stuff at 75% off. I went to four more on the way home and they were all sold out, most had no trace of halloween left in the store. Stopped by a cvs, they were 90% off but had essentially nothing left. Really glad I randomly popped in that one walgreens, filled up a shopping cart for $30.


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

Me and my friend went out Saturday to Halloween city and to Spirit Halloween. We got a lot of things for our party next year and they year after.















Asylum back drop and other items for the asylum, bloody hand clings, bloody foot prints, creepy talking doll, hanging doll, skull mirror, a candelabra and the possessed wall girl from Spirit .

We then also went out on Sunday, to a different Halloween city, Target, Big lots, Walgreens and Petsmart.















We bought a couple chandeliers, skull door curtain, more blood clings, framed picture, big reaper, bloody gauze and table clothes, a skull, 3 candelabras and lace gloves and a cute head band with a skull on it. We couldn't forget the dogs either. We got 2 lady bug costumes, a bee costume, a dress and a toy. 

Our best find of the 2 days was FREE!!!!! 







It was at our local grocery store. It's an arch that had spots for candy. We plan on redoing this to make it look like stone and making the center to reflect our asylum name.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cherry, you got some very nice hauls too. way to go.


----------



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

I waited to post as I am still looking but wanted to see if anybody had this happen before. A few days BEFORE Halloween I was at our local CVS and they had everything marked down. One of the large stand up displays, I think it was the headless horseman did not work. When I asked about it I was directed to a "manager". She seemed indifferent to even discussing Halloween in general and when I pressed her on what they might want for the DAMAGED item she said she had no idea and was not interested in an offer. She even refused my attempt to give her my card to contact me because the do not HOLD items. I did not want her to hold anything just let me know when she could get a price. Well I did not get back in over the weekend but when I finally did everything was moved and all the stand ups were no where in site. I asked an employee about the non working one and she said the "manager" tossed it in the dumpster ! Seems they made some type of CLAIM of damage then just tossed it ! I was so mad I had no words. I was willing to PAY something but instead the manager who was most likely a Halloween hater simply tossed it in the trash ! I planned to complain to there main office but figured it would be a waste of time. Other than that I have picked up very little on clearance and have packed 95% of my Halloween away already.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah, I had something similar. I asked about a display item, it was the only one left. and they said there would be no mark down on it. I had to take it at full price or notta. no way was I paying full price for something everyone was handling. they said if it didn't sell, they would toss it.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I went by 2 Walgreens and a CVS. I picked up 2 LED skull lanterns for $1 each from Walgreens. Their Halloween stuff was marked down 90% off.
CVS had their stuff 50% off. I saw 3 life sized grim reapers at $25 each after the discount. I asked the store clerk if they were going to mark their Halloween decorations any more. He said possibly 75%. I told him that I was interested in the reaper. He's going to hold 1 for me and check with the manager to see if they can mark it down any more.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

At Target today, Halloween was 90 percent off. I found a Captain America and a zombie costume for my grandsons for $2 each. A Capt. Am. shield for $ .25 and some large orange and black garland for $ .40 a 12-ft. strand. The reflective Halloween dog collars were very sturdy and only $ .42 each if you need any. Oh, and some cute little "I love my Mummy" t-shirts for the little guys at $ .90 a piece. They really like anything GID, so I know these will be a hit.


----------



## Flychiguy1985 (Aug 19, 2014)

Awesome finds all, everything's been picked over here since Saturday morning, even the local spirit store closed a day early.... Because there was literally nothing to sell! Probably the only good thing about the end of Halloween, ahhh the clearance items! ??


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Woodsy said:


> I waited to post as I am still looking but wanted to see if anybody had this happen before. A few days BEFORE Halloween I was at our local CVS and they had everything marked down. One of the large stand up displays, I think it was the headless horseman did not work. When I asked about it I was directed to a "manager". She seemed indifferent to even discussing Halloween in general and when I pressed her on what they might want for the DAMAGED item she said she had no idea and was not interested in an offer. She even refused my attempt to give her my card to contact me because the do not HOLD items. I did not want her to hold anything just let me know when she could get a price. Well I did not get back in over the weekend but when I finally did everything was moved and all the stand ups were no where in site. I asked an employee about the non working one and she said the "manager" tossed it in the dumpster ! Seems they made some type of CLAIM of damage then just tossed it ! I was so mad I had no words. I was willing to PAY something but instead the manager who was most likely a Halloween hater simply tossed it in the trash ! I planned to complain to there main office but figured it would be a waste of time. Other than that I have picked up very little on clearance and have packed 95% of my Halloween away already.


CVS was weird this year. The ad said stuff was 33% off but the stores started clearancing before halloween and at all different prices. I asked why all the stores were different and the cashier said it has to do with how close they are located to eachother. I only have one in my town so they were the last to clearance(no competition). I would definately go ahead and make a complaint against that manager. They sometimes give you a receipt asking for your opinions so go for it. The customer service has always been awesome to me.


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

I went out on the 1st to Spirit looking for the monkey with chimes, zombie rodents, and the light up "friends" photo. Knowing these were cheaper things and probably were sold out before Halloween. They didn't have any of them, but we did get a sign for above the creepy carnival door and a clown cleaver (not pictured) as well as a zombie ground breaker. We stopped by Walgreens and Big Lots on the way home where we found a towel/oven mitt set, a bag of bones, and an awesome 6ft Jason hanging decoration!

The next day we went to visit my boyfriends grandma in a different city. On the way home we saw a Spirit store and decided it wouldn't hurt to check it out. We found all three of the items I was looking for the day before and with the exception of the monkey they were the last ones they had left! I am so excited for next year already, and I still can't believe my luck!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wonderland, you got some excellent buys. I would love the zombie ground breaker and the monkey. all of it is cool though.


----------



## SaltwaterServr (Jul 28, 2014)

I picked up 9 small moveable jaw skulls at Walgreens today for $.21 a pop. They were 90% off. 

I think maybe I'll slap some paper clay on 'em and make them into shrunken heads.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I scored two CVS candy displays for FREE! Need to post pics..they look like haunted houses. Then a Jason, Freddy and Michael door cover that plays music for .99 each...90% off..normally $9.99!!! YAY rather pay $3.00 then $30!!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I got a Skeleton Bobble Butler for 50% off at CVS today. Yesterday I went to Walgreens and got a string of skeletons for $.24 and a jack o lantern costume for my Chihuahua for $.80


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh yeah and I also went to At Home and got a bunch of stuff at 50% also, a lit up ground breaker, a door mat, 3 tombstones, 2 boxes of lights for about $20. Then I went to Wal-Mart and they had very little left, I picked up a Halloween banner for $.25 and a mail box cover with a jack o lantern on it for $.50.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I waited till saturday to go bargain hunting. I got this jack at walgreens. I plan on giving it to my grandson for xmas. he's a huge jack fan. and I also got a hat skull with hair and a screw in it that screams. and 2 zombie arms. I saw where grandon road used zombie arms as curtain pulls. I think I will try something like that with these. then I got some zombie cookie cutters. I can't wait to make these. and a got a pet collar and leash for a cat. I will give this 2 my cat for xmas. 

 URL=http://s881.photobucket.com/user/hallorenescene1/media/008_zpsf4ff307d.jpg.html]







[/URL]

and at shopko I got a broken doll costume


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

and here is a 3 ft lenticular poster



and here is the other view of it


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

and here are a giant mustache, a spider mug, and two glow magic masks. I also got a crashed witch decal, a zombie decal, a headless horseman costume, and a maleficent costume.


----------



## 1983ss454 (Sep 18, 2014)

I ended up getting 34 foam pumpkins at Walmart on the 1st in the morning. They were having a computer problem and the stuff was still ringing out at full price. I loaded up cart as full as I could pack it and then spoke to the manager and he had them mark everything down at the register. So everyone waiting around for the sale to start wasn't too happy. Oh well I got what I was looking for lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BuyCostumes has an After Halloween sale still, up to 90% off on their clearance items. Additional 15% off when you enter Code: buy15. They have $5 shipping (economy) with no minimum.

Picked up a victorian maid's costume for 8.47 plus tax and ship. I already own 3 of the Gemmy Striking Snake props but they have a great deal on them for 8.47 each after the 15% discount (only 6 left). A Light Up Horseman Portrait, same price. Worth a look.


----------

